

The Hidden Costs of Going to a Private College - cwan
http://www.dailyfinance.com/story/the-hidden-costs-of-going-to-a-private-college/19513424/?icid=sphere_copyright

======
hga
The HTML title is more accurate: " _The Hidden 'Lifestyle Costs' of Going to
an Expensive Private College_ "

If you attend a college where too many of the other students are from much
wealthier families you can obviously get into trouble.

Although the credit card risk cited here has in theory been mitigated by the
Credit CARD Act of 2009
(<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Credit_CARD_Act_of_2009>), "A credit card
cannot be issued to someone under age 21, unless they have a co-signer (who is
21 or over), or can provide proof of a means to repay."

